# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Vortex Reaction Chambers



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Thoughts? Comments? Feedback?

http://www.aquabotanic.com/vortexreactor.html

I trust its a good product since its sold at the site store, but would it be worth while to run on my tank 36"x12"x14" with DIY CO2? Im running my DIY line directly into a 201 Powerhead and its just not doing the job.


----------



## JaredtheAquamaniac (Feb 3, 2003)

Thoughts? Comments? Feedback?

http://www.aquabotanic.com/vortexreactor.html

I trust its a good product since its sold at the site store, but would it be worth while to run on my tank 36"x12"x14" with DIY CO2? Im running my DIY line directly into a 201 Powerhead and its just not doing the job.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, the vortex style works well. 

I made a reactor like the regular (not mini) vortex and it works really well with DIY. It keeps bubbles in the tube until they are dissolved.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I have the larger version of the Vortex Reactor (made by Plantguild), and I've been really pleased with it. CO2 diffusion is 100%, and it's a neat, simple reactor, easy to hide in a big tank and very easy to clean. I'm using mine with pressurized CO2, but both the smaller and larger reactors are supposed to work fine with DIY. In fact, a readymade DIY bottle top and hose comes with the larger version--I put it right into service on one of my smaller tanks.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with Vicki as I also use and like the larger vortex reactor. Note that Robert H. apparently also seels the larger unit:

"This "larger" version you are reffering to must be the Plantguild power reactor... I still sell it, but I guess I took it off my WEB site. The mini Vortex reactor hasn't been a huge seller, but its still available."

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=3996060812&m=3376041003

Bob


----------



## trace_lynn (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm a little late on this one







but I wanted to state that I use the "MINI" vortex reactor on my 10 gallon tank and have had to actually crank down my bpm because the reactor was saving me so much on CO2. Complete 100% diffusion and I wouldn't trade it for anything!

Was so impressed, I also purchased the large size for when I get my larger tank!

Tracy
Ummm, Is it suppose to do that!?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

The larer unit is not a Vortex. The larger power reactor has the pump on the top of the unit, and pushes water straight down the chamber.

The Vortex unit has the pump atached to the side of the unit instead of the top. This creates a wirlpool like jet stream. The reason for this design was to simply make the unit smaller to use it in mini aquariums. Plant guild says its effective up to a 30 gallon tank. Anything larger and its much less effective.

If you want the power reactor, I still have it available. Its the same price a the mini vortex and includes a rio pump.

The other one to consider is the Turbo jet reactor.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok this is my version of the power reactor it works very well, The chamber can be exchanged for a longer one so more CO2 can be dissolved for larger aquariums. It took a visit to a machinist and the purchase of a few materials to build this one, the suction cups are connected with holders for birdcage water container and through them the Plexiglas passes.
The maxi-jet is perfect for the job and the flow of water passing through it can be controlled by a sliding door on one side. There is a fast release mechanism for the CO2 pipe aswell.
Enjoy








www.bellybean.com/~pave/aquaria/images/my_version_of_power_reactor.jpg


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

The mini vortex reactor is great until the Rio 50 powerhead dies. I've read lots of posts on various boards bashing Rio powerheads. Too bad that was after I bought this. If you're fortunate enough to get a reliable powerhead that lasts for years, then this reactor will make you very happy. Otherwise, several months later you'll end up bitter like I am.

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

The RIO50 is only about $8. Bitter?

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, $8 plus shipping costs plus the prospect of having to regulary replace an unreliable piece of equipment plus the turnaround time between replacements makes me bitter about every wasting my money on the mini monster vortex with a rio 50 and not spending my money on something that's much less of a hassle and not such a costly longterm expense.

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ Mini Vortex reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Brucifer -

so are you bitter because you heard bad things about the Rios after you bought your reactor or has your Rio actually failed?

I have the large reactor with a Rio and it is going strong, coming up on a year.

Bob

Answer: Saw your other post. Understand now your RIO pump died.

[This message was edited by BobAlston on Mon May 05 2003 at 08:14 PM.]


----------



## Plant Crazy (Apr 12, 2003)

I have to say that I love my mini vortex monster (bought it from Aquabotanic). It's been running on my tank for 7 months now without a problem. During my biweekly water changes I rinse out the sponge... that's all. Today is the first time in 7 months that I've disassembled the unit to scrub out some algae and also remove some detritus near the impeller.

I would strongly recommend this reactor for those who want a practically maintenance free reactor, and are too lazy for DIY.









http://members.rogers.com/stanleyliu2001/aquarium.htm


----------

